# Brisbane Brewpubs



## grod5 (25/10/08)

Off to Brissy soon and was wondering if there are any pubs that should be on the "must visit list" in the city. Oh and Thai or Indian restaurants too.

Thanks

daniel


----------



## winkle (25/10/08)

A short list these days.
Platform bar - Grand Central Hotel (central railway station) - good range of tap & bottled stuff.
International Hotel Spring Hill (just out of the CBD) brew pub , ok/ish beers- cheap food & beer on weekend.
Belgian Beer Cafe - usual stuff.
German Club Woolloongabba - worth the trip over the river - good range of German beers tap & bottled, foods pretty good.
Thats about it.
I really hope the developer who kicked the brewhouse out of its digs has crashed and burned :angry:


----------



## Bribie G (25/10/08)

Until about ten years ago Brisbane was an Indian restaurant desert "don't eat that dirty Asian stuff" but have been catching up of late. Quite a few "standard" Indian Places around like the Sitar chain but they are quite Westernised with the usual Chicken Madras / Butter Chicken / Beef Vindaloo menu plus a couple of compulsory Pappadums. 

If you want something authentic and nothing like the regular restaurants, there's a lunchtime only Indian Place in Fortitude Valley in the arcade behind McDonalds where the Indians actually eat. It's called "Indian Catering and Sweets". Not the one in the food court round the corner which is crap. They serve only Vedic food from South India including dosas (giant pancake type things). As far as the meals go you order a small, medium or large. The large is about ten bucks. They give you a metal army/prison style tray with compartments and dole out a heap of Biryani style rice, plus a big scoop of whatever three curries they have going at the time, and a couple of chappatis or a Naan. If you manage to finish the large you are a mighty man. Most of the clientelle eat everything with their right hand so they don't have utensils but you can get a little plastic spoon/fork. If you can find Maccas you'll be right. It's opposite the tattoo place and they don't speak much English so just point at the menu on the counter.

If you have transport there is an excellent Gujerati restaurant at Boondall, about ten K from town up Sandgate Road called "Maharani". They do have butter chicken for the timid but they do the most delicious food drenched in ginger, coconut cream etc. It's a grotty looking little joint but food Nirvana.

Maybe someone else can recommend somewhere in the CBD, haven't found one as yet but don't go there much as I actually work in Fortitude Valley. There's a popular Thai place up the Chinatown Mall in the Valley, always busy. Don't go Thai food personally.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (25/10/08)

Isnt there one in Albert or George st in the CBD. I cant remember the name. Was that the Brewhouse? If it was now Im Pi*&^% as Im going to be staying near where it was and was looking forward to many a night there.

Cheers BDB


----------



## InCider (25/10/08)

BribieG said:


> If you want something authentic and nothing like the regular restaurants, there's a lunchtime only Indian Place in Fortitude Valley in the arcade behind McDonalds where the Indians actually eat. It's called "Indian Catering and Sweets". Not the one in the food court round the corner which is crap. They serve only Vedic food from South India including dosas (giant pancake type things). As far as the meals go you order a small, medium or large. The large is about ten bucks. They give you a metal army/prison style tray with compartments and dole out a heap of Biryani style rice, plus a big scoop of whatever three curries they have going at the time, and a couple of chappatis or a Naan. If you manage to finish the large you are a mighty man. Most of the clientelle eat everything with their right hand so they don't have utensils but you can get a little plastic spoon/fork. If you can find Maccas you'll be right. It's opposite the tattoo place and they don't speak much English so just point at the menu on the counter.



Man, I love that Indian joint - I can wholeheartedly agree with BribieG! The dosas are amazing and better than most of the muck you get around the traps. Essential to the gourmand in everyone. :super:


----------



## AndySmith (25/10/08)

Black Dog Brewery said:


> Isnt there one in Albert or George st in the CBD. I cant remember the name. Was that the Brewhouse? If it was now Im Pi*&^% as Im going to be staying near where it was and was looking forward to many a night there.
> 
> Cheers BDB



Yep that was the brewhouse :angry:


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/08)

BribieG said:


> If you have transport there is an excellent Gujerati restaurant at Boondall, about ten K from town up Sandgate Road called "Maharani". They do have butter chicken for the timid but they do the most delicious food drenched in ginger, coconut cream etc. It's a grotty looking little joint but food Nirvana.



+1 for the Maharani


----------



## InCider (25/10/08)

+1 for us blokes doing one of the better thread hi-jacks! :lol:


----------



## grod5 (30/10/08)

Reporting in after the Brisbane adventure.

Platform Bar was a winner. After first going to the wrong Bar at Central Station and cursing those that suggested the place (4 taps of XXXX) I went next door to the bar with heaps. 2x Tasting Paddles and a couple of nice bottles I am sure to return. The 2 young blokes behind the bar were cheerful, entheustasic and appeared to know their stuff. 

West End restauraunts were good "Saka something Thai and the Punjabi Indian were good and not too expensive.

I will return to Brisbane for another getaway and hope I will find some more treasures.

Thanks for the help guys.

daniel


----------



## Bribie G (30/10/08)

You obviously wandered into the Whistle Stop Bar, usually full of socially, financially and hygeinically challenged people muttering to themselves and twitching <_< . Keep your bag close to your body. I've never tried the other one as I rarely go to Central, will give it a go next time.


----------



## uneekwahn (4/11/08)

now that really pisses me off as I'm due in Brissy in about 3 weeks and was REALLY looking forward to heading back there after trying it out 2 years ago.

:angry: :angry: :angry: 



winkle said:


> I really hope the developer who kicked the brewhouse out of its digs has crashed and burned :angry:


----------



## Batz (4/11/08)

BribieG said:


> You obviously wandered into the Whistle Stop Bar, usually full of socially, financially and hygeinically challenged people muttering to themselves and twitching <_< . Keep your bag close to your body. I've never tried the other one as I rarely go to Central, will give it a go next time.




And what do they do for a living BribieG ? The "financially and hygienically challenged people" I mean? 

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (4/11/08)

Batz said:


> And what do they do for a living BribieG ? The "financially and hygienically challenged people" I mean?
> 
> Batz



Sell drugs so they can create social, financial and hygienically challenge friends to talk fast, be paranoid and twich with.


----------



## Bribie G (4/11/08)

Batz said:


> And what do they do for a living BribieG ? The "financially and hygienically challenged people" I mean?
> 
> Batz



Not sure, when I last went in there about four years ago I was a very mature age student at QUT and used to pop in for a XXXX on the way home from lectures at strange times and there were always an assortment of rather lost looking souls in old Vinnies clothes, some hanging round the TAB skychannel screens or sitting nursing a pot whilst muttering to themselves like you often find in pubs during the day (including probably yours truly with my backpack and yes I used to shop at Vinnies, being a single dad) and you could say that the clientelle at the whistle stop were not anything like the snappy x and y gen suits in the city pubs at lunchtime. 

In February I was in Sydney photographing terrace houses (my other hobby) and called into the Bank Hotel next door to Newtown Railway Station on King street and had a couple of schooners of Reschs and played ten bucks on the Queen of the Nile pokie machine, glanced around, and thought "sh*t the guys from the Whistle stop have followed me down here   "


----------



## nate2g (4/11/08)

Stopped by the Grand Central Hotel today. Pretty decent place to drop by for a brew, but nothing that's hard to find elsewhere on their taps. Brissie is definitely lacking in places to go for a micro brew. Time to draw up a business plan me thinks... B)


----------



## BrenosBrews (4/11/08)

nate2g said:


> Stopped by the Grand Central Hotel today. Pretty decent place to drop by for a brew, but nothing that's hard to find elsewhere on their taps. Brissie is definitely lacking in places to go for a micro brew. Time to draw up a business plan me thinks... B)



When I was there in August they had Sunshine Coast Summer Ale in the main bar and Duke Hefeweizen & Mt Brewery Moderation Pale Ale in Platform Bar.
They didn't have any QLD micros on?


----------



## TidalPete (4/11/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> When I was there in August they had Sunshine Coast Summer Ale in the main bar and Duke Hefeweizen & Mt Brewery Moderation Pale Ale in Platform Bar.
> They didn't have any QLD micros on?



Called in at the Rubber Stamp (Just uphill from the Grand Central main bar) several weeks ago on my way home from CraftBrewer --- No affiliation, etc, etc. :lol: 
Sampled a very nice Belgian Wit (Hoegarrden), a couple of IPA's :icon_drool2: (Forget the name but from Matilda Bay Brewery), a couple of Dogbolters from the same place & a Pale Ale from ??? Just enough to keep my bladder bulging nicely during the 90 minute trip home in the train.  

TP :beer:


----------



## nate2g (6/11/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> When I was there in August they had Sunshine Coast Summer Ale in the main bar and Duke Hefeweizen & Mt Brewery Moderation Pale Ale in Platform Bar.
> They didn't have any QLD micros on?



Ahh just realised I didn't go into the Platform Bar silly me, thanks mate I'll check it out on Saturday and see what's on offer.


----------



## mbiggs (6/11/08)

As mentioned, it is such a pity about the Brewhouse in Brisbane, they had some excellent beers, I hope it reappears somewhere else.


----------



## Snowdog (7/11/08)

mbiggs said:


> As mentioned, it is such a pity about the Brewhouse in Brisbane, they had some excellent beers, I hope it reappears somewhere else.



I'm still pissed off about that. I do hope they do find another venue in the city, but in the mean time... what did they do with all the beer???

The last time I was at the Platform they had a range of James Squires and a range of Matilda Bays. I do like the Alpha Pale Ale...


----------



## AlphaOne (10/11/08)

several thousand liters at the brewery, chilled and delicious. in hibernation, waiting for the new venue. 
on the bright side the doppelbock will have a bit of age on it when we re-open

apparently the bosses have given an expression of interest in the old post office at sangate...


----------



## bradsbrew (10/11/08)

B_chan said:


> several thousand liters at the brewery, chilled and delicious. in hibernation, waiting for the new venue.
> on the bright side the doppelbock will have a bit of age on it when we re-open
> 
> apparently the bosses have given an expression of interest in the old post office at sangate...



Absolutely Awesome


----------



## Snow (10/11/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Absolutely Awesome


 No.... not awesome :angry: Sandgate is nowhere near my workplace! If they move to Sandgate, then I certainly won't be drinking there anytime soon.

- Snow


----------



## Bribie G (10/11/08)

Drove past the Old Post Office not two hours ago showing the Sydney Rellies round the Bayside suburbs. I note that it's currently sporting a for sale sign and is in the middle of a building site (Arts or Cultural centre or something?) with temporary fencing all round and lots of guys in orange helmets etc so no time soon unfortunately.

However in the Northern Times it was suggested that it would go great as a bistro - bar type of premises. Can see it now "Brews by the Bay" or "Beers by the Bay" Remember where you heard it first  

Better there than Wynnum Manly h34r: 

Seriously though it's a pity that the CBD has become overpriced for such businesses, but I could picture it in South Bris or West End. But not the Valley unless they can gay theme it :huh:


----------



## bradsbrew (10/11/08)

BribieG said:


> Seriously though it's a pity that the CBD has become overpriced for such businesses, but I could picture it in South Bris or West End. But not the Valley unless they can gay theme it :huh:



Yes you would get a funny look telling your friends that you were heading off to the BEAT to try some belgians. Plenty of Pils at the Wickham :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (11/11/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Yes you would get a funny look telling your friends that you were heading off to the BEAT to try some belgians. Plenty of Pils at the Wickham :lol:



Thanks for the heads up, I was posting a letter on Wickham Street at the Valley Post Office and was going to pop over the side street to get a Heineken on tap then noticed that the outdoor 'forecourt' drinking area was jam packed with young guys and changed my mind.


----------



## winkle (11/11/08)

B_chan said:


> several thousand liters at the brewery, chilled and delicious. in hibernation, waiting for the new venue.
> on the bright side the doppelbock will have a bit of age on it when we re-open
> 
> apparently the bosses have given an expression of interest in the old post office at sangate...



Hope it goes well there (Campbell will probably have his name on a chair), but I'd prefered you lot at the Brook


----------



## stillscottish (11/11/08)

winkle said:


> Hope it goes well there (Campbell will probably have his name on a chair), but I'd prefered you lot at the Brook



Hey, I resemble that remark!!!

Sounds a damn fine idea, though.

Campbell


----------



## AlphaOne (14/11/08)

apparently the bids are up above the budget already, still on the lookout for a venue


----------



## Snowdog (15/11/08)

Damm... Since I and my wife now work north of the city its likely we'll be moving in that direction... but you're out-priced in Sandgate already...



well, wherever and whenever, it will be nice tasting some aged Dopplebock & Engine Pale...


----------



## Ross (15/11/08)

B_chan said:


> apparently the bids are up above the budget already, still on the lookout for a venue



Brendan,

I've got 10 taps down here that haven't had a work out in months  

+++

......the old rogues nite club has been closed for ages....nice & close to me as well...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jim_Levet (23/11/08)

Ross said:


> Brendan,
> I've got 10 taps down here that haven't had a work out in months
> ......the old rogues nite club has been closed for ages....nice & close to me as well...
> Cheers Ross



Only one thing for it Ross, you have to install a micro in that old niteclub, you could even punch out your own range of wort kit!
I can see it now "Craftbrewer releases a Craft Brew!"

James


----------



## achy02 (23/11/08)

BribieG said:


> Until about ten years ago Brisbane was an Indian restaurant desert "don't eat that dirty Asian stuff" but have been catching up of late. Quite a few "standard" Indian Places around like the Sitar chain but they are quite Westernised with the usual Chicken Madras / Butter Chicken / Beef Vindaloo menu plus a couple of compulsory Pappadums.
> 
> If you want something authentic and nothing like the regular restaurants, there's a lunchtime only Indian Place in Fortitude Valley in the arcade behind McDonalds where the Indians actually eat. It's called "Indian Catering and Sweets". Not the one in the food court round the corner which is crap. They serve only Vedic food from South India including dosas (giant pancake type things). As far as the meals go you order a small, medium or large. The large is about ten bucks. They give you a metal army/prison style tray with compartments and dole out a heap of Biryani style rice, plus a big scoop of whatever three curries they have going at the time, and a couple of chappatis or a Naan. If you manage to finish the large you are a mighty man. Most of the clientelle eat everything with their right hand so they don't have utensils but you can get a little plastic spoon/fork. If you can find Maccas you'll be right. It's opposite the tattoo place and they don't speak much English so just point at the menu on the counter.
> 
> ...



+1 for this place it is awesome. They do dosa (those crazy big indian pancakes) and a naan you would kill for. Off topic I know but i got excited and am suddenly hungry..............


----------



## T.D. (25/11/08)

Jim_Levet said:


> Only one thing for it Ross, you have to install a micro in that old niteclub, you could even punch out your own range of wort kit!
> I can see it now "Craftbrewer releases a Craft Brew!"
> 
> James



Hi James, you might be closer to the mark than you think! Ross recently contacted me for some advice in building a large-scale HB setup with a view to producing wort kits! You'd have to think it would logically go hand in hand with a micro. Stay tuned I guess!


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/08)

achy said:


> +1 for this place it is awesome. They do dosa (those crazy big indian pancakes) and a naan you would kill for. Off topic I know but i got excited and am suddenly hungry..............


Actually it's on topic for the original post because OP wanted Indian and Thai as well as beer. Actually they had the no.2 menu on Sunday with the plain rice, the mixed veg curry and the chickpeas but I far prefer the no.1 menu with those chewy soybean dumplings in sweet curry sauce and the creamy coconut drenched cubes of curd cheese accompanied by piles of pilau rice with vegies and cashews, a serve of dal on the side, and that Naan. :icon_drool2: 

Not a chicken madras or a vindaloo in sight, thank goodness  

Oh and I'd drive from Bribie to pick up some FWKs any day.


----------



## Jim_Levet (26/11/08)

T.D. said:


> Hi James, you might be closer to the mark than you think! Ross recently contacted me for some advice in building a large-scale HB setup with a view to producing wort kits! You'd have to think it would logically go hand in hand with a micro. Stay tuned I guess!



TD 
What is the difference between a large-scale HB setup like your one (thanks for the pics, I have "shed envy") & a micro capable of brewing for both FWK's & making beers for commercial purposes? 
There is Stone & Wood at Byron & someone said there was another going in in the same area. Is there any hope for the Banjo-players north of the Tweed getting another micro brewery Craft Brewery any time in the future? 
I guess they can dream. 
James


----------



## Bribie G (26/11/08)

I reckon there are areas of Brisbane where a new micro would really take off, for example West End / South Brisbane. Until just a few years ago the 'restaurant and bar' areas were the city and Fortitude Valley (Chinatown). In Sydney that would more or less equate with CBD / Haymarket (Chinatown) but nowhere else.

There was not really anywhere resembling such thriving areas of Sydney as Bondi, Newtown (King Street), Paddington/Darlinghurst/Surry Hills/Kings Cross. So unless you were going out for a chinese or just clubbing, every day there would be a mass exodus from the central areas to the suburbs and the whole place would just about shut down. I remember 20 years ago getting off a train from Sydney on a Sunday Morning and not being able to find a coffee anywhere withing walking distance of the station.

Nowadays there are heaps of 'precincts' like West End, Eagle Street, Milton, Southbank etc and It's a shame we don't have any entrepreneurs with a few dollars to set up. That's why it was such a crying shame about the Brew House.

There was a micro set up at Bulimba, Oxford street but as 'precincts' go it's a fairly out of the way and small area so it didn't attract enough trade and closed down about 18 months ago as well. A few years ago a brewpub set up near the Gabba but it was resumed when the Mater Hospital expanded and never resurfaced.

Here's hoping. :icon_cheers:


----------



## AlphaOne (26/11/08)

We will be back, better than ever. just a matter of finding the right premises, it seems unlikely there will be anything appropriate available till at least after Christmas.

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## T.D. (26/11/08)

Jim_Levet said:


> TD
> What is the difference between a large-scale HB setup like your one (thanks for the pics, I have "shed envy") & a micro capable of brewing for both FWK's & making beers for commercial purposes?
> There is Stone & Wood at Byron & someone said there was another going in in the same area. Is there any hope for the Banjo-players north of the Tweed getting another micro brewery Craft Brewery any time in the future?
> I guess they can dream.
> James



Hi James,

I suppose there are very few differences, particularly the way we homebrewers are building our systems these days. I can't see any reason why you couldn't turn a large-scale setup like my one into a commercial brewery. In fact I tentatively looked into it and that's the conclusion I came to. In fact when you see setups like that used at the Happy Goblin Brewery, it just goes to show you don't need a purpose built system to get the job done!

As I said, it was very interesting to see Ross inquiring about larger breweries. Although I'm not sure what conclusion he came to regarding the wort kit production or even a possible foray into commercial brewing. 

Ross, have you got any updates on this?


----------



## Ross (26/11/08)

T.D. said:


> As I said, it was very interesting to see Ross inquiring about larger breweries. Although I'm not sure what conclusion he came to regarding the wort kit production or even a possible foray into commercial brewing.
> 
> Ross, have you got any updates on this?




T.D. Keeping things close to my chest at the moment ....but yes we do have brewing projects in the pipeline.

As they say......watch this space  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jim_Levet (26/11/08)

Ross said:


> T.D. Keeping things close to my chest at the moment ....but yes we do have brewing projects in the pipeline.
> 
> As they say......watch this space
> 
> Cheers Ross



Great work Ross! :icon_chickcheers: 
I am sure your secret is safe here.........on the internet :unsure: 
Did you ever scrap someone commercial kit when you were in that game?

James


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/08)

The Brewhouse was awesome. It would have been good at Sandgate because it's only a few train stops from me. Anywhere North Side will suit me fine though!


----------



## T.D. (26/11/08)

Ross said:


> T.D. Keeping things close to my chest at the moment ....but yes we do have brewing projects in the pipeline.
> 
> As they say......watch this space
> 
> Cheers Ross



Good to hear there are still plans on the boil!


----------



## winkle (3/12/08)

Anyone know whats on tap at the Platform bar at the moment? Our work function is just over the square on Saturday night and I've been talking the place up as a meeting point.


----------



## kram (3/12/08)

Is the Platform Bar the good one? It's always shut when I try and go there.

The 'standard pub' next door has Fat Yak (in a nice glass), Golden Ale and I think Amber... plus other standard beers.


----------



## winkle (3/12/08)

kram said:


> Is the Platform Bar the good one? It's always shut when I try and go there.
> 
> The 'standard pub' next door has Fat Yak (in a nice glass), Golden Ale and I think Amber... plus other standard beers.



Yeah mate its the flash looking one near to Drinx, has Meantime, Singha Stout, etc in fridges behind the bar.


----------



## TidalPete (3/12/08)

winkle said:


> Anyone know whats on tap at the Platform bar at the moment? Our work function is just over the square on Saturday night and I've been talking the place up as a meeting point.



How come nobody mentions the Rubber Stamp downstairs from the Platform Bar?
It can't be gone already surely?

TP :beer:


----------



## Snowdog (7/12/08)

TidalPete said:


> How come nobody mentions the Rubber Stamp downstairs from the Platform Bar?
> It can't be gone already surely?
> 
> TP :beer:


There's _another_ bar? Downstairs? as in below Ann Street level?

Anyway, tried to stop in for a few Rubber Stamp brews yesterday on a Saturday afternoon but the place was locked up tight.
Had to take the walk to the Belgain Beer Cafe ...


----------



## Gerard_M (20/12/08)

Ross said:


> T.D. Keeping things close to my chest at the moment ....but yes we do have brewing projects in the pipeline.
> 
> As they say......watch this space
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ross
There will be some nice 2nd hand gear up for grabs in March when our current kit is traded in. It would be great for doing wort kits as you could easily do 3 x 6hl batches in a day!

Gerard


----------



## winkle (20/12/08)

Rubber stamp/Platform bar is the same place. For some reason the Platform Bar does a "Rubber Stamp" tasting paddle. We were there 2 weeks ago on a Saturday nite, looking at the good range of tap beers only to be told to bugger off cause it was a private function  .


----------



## Ross (20/12/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Ross
> There will be some nice 2nd hand gear up for grabs in March when our current kit is traded in. It would be great for doing wort kits as you could easily do 3 x 6hl batches in a day!
> 
> Gerard




Hi Gerard,

I'd heard on the grapevine that you'd had some serious quality issues with the current kit & hence the upgrade? 

If that's not the case I may well be interested.


cheers Ross


----------



## Gerard_M (20/12/08)

Ross said:


> Hi Gerard,
> 
> I'd heard on the grapevine that you'd had some serious quality issues with the current kit & hence the upgrade?
> 
> ...



Just getting a bigger brewery to cope with demand. There have been a few adjustments & welding jobs, but we have cut about 4.5 hours off our brew day so things have improved.
Gerard


----------



## Snowdog (20/12/08)

winkle said:


> Rubber stamp/Platform bar is the same place. For some reason the Platform Bar does a "Rubber Stamp" tasting paddle. We were there 2 weeks ago on a Saturday nite, looking at the good range of tap beers only to be told to bugger off cause it was a private function  .



Sounds like it was the same Saturday. Too bad they were booked private that day.
I thought the Platform & Rubber Stamp were one and the same. I was beginning to think there may have been a speakeasy in the basement where the REALLY good beers are served. 

They let us off work after lunch yesterday, so I took the car and left it where my wife works and caught the bus into the city. It got stuck in traffic for 5 minutes right in front of the Platform, and seeing they were open, and the fact someone already dinged for a stop, when it did make it to the stop I got off and had a beer... or five ... three Alpha's, a Dogbolter, then another Alpha. For some reason the 'Dogbolter' tasted like the Sebastian Reserve.... maybe my taster was off by then, but I needed another Alpha to get the taste out of my mouth. It wasn't a bad taste, just not one I wanted on my bus trip home.


----------



## pip__ (23/3/09)

OK, so I'm going to be in Brisbane on Wednesday 1 April for business and I've been searching through the archives for pubs to go to. Here's the list I've come up with.

_Still going:_
Platform bar/Rubber Stamp - Grand Central Hotel (central railway station)

International Hotel 525 Boundary Street Spring Hill (just out of the CBD) 

German Club 416 Vulture St, Woolloongabba

Belgian Beer Cafe (got these in Sydney, don't feel the need to go to another)

_Possibly still around but evidence suggests they've gone:_

152 Oxford, Bulimba 

St Arnou Beer Cafe 


_Gone but coming back(?):_

The Brewhouse

_Not really my cup of tea (or pint of Carling):_


Union Jack's (Hot Male Strippers will be on site from 8:00pm) 


So which of my top three should I concentrate on? I need to be reasonably awake the next morning so perhaps I should only aim to visit two of these. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## WSC (25/3/09)

Your first picks are right on the money, no others worth going to as far as I know.

Platform is the pick, International is OK, German club is good value and range, leave Belgium beer cafe to last as it is that same as every one in every city.

Have fun.


----------



## pip__ (31/3/09)

Cheers!

This is tomorrow, so if you see a chap on his own in one of the top three establishments say hello as it may well be me.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/4/09)

I'm also heading up to brisbane soon

So this is pretty much the list of beery places to go in Brisbane?

- Platform bar/Rubber Stamp - Grand Central Hotel (central railway station)

- International Hotel 525 Boundary Street Spring Hill (just out of the CBD)

- German Club 416 Vulture St, Woolloongabba

Any other recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## WSC (6/4/09)

You can add Pig And Whistle in Eagle St 

Beers below

<LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-STYLE: italic">Hand Pumped Bombadier (UK) 
Abbott Ale (Suffolk, England)
Tetley Bitter (Leeds, UK)
Beez Neez (Matilda Bay, WA)
Stella Artois (Belgium)
Guinness (Ireland)
Hoegaarden White (Belgium)
Redback (Matilda Bay, WA)
Kronenbourg 1664 (France)
Strongbow Draught (England)
Coopers Pale Ale (SA)
Cascade Light (Local)
Little Creatures Bright (WA)
Carlton Draught (Local)
VB (Local)


----------



## AlphaOne (9/4/09)

New Brewhouse (or Brisbane Brewing Co.) news! we have finally recieved our liquor licences!
Our old pale ale stock (wich just won silver at the AIBAs*) is currently being served at the Shafston Hotel! go in and ask for it! 

will keep you updated!



*not bad for an 8 month old APA! imagine the score a fresh batch would get


----------



## Aaron (22/4/09)

I'm going to be in town from this Sunday, the 26th through until Friday. From the sounds of the recommendations I'm going to be at the Platform most nights and or lunch times.


----------



## hockadays (22/4/09)

Went to the Full Moon cafe at sandgate they had 2 Murray's Beer, BB Duke's range, All jame squire, Little creatures, fat yak on tap and a few others. No a bad range and a good view.


----------



## lczaban (22/4/09)

hockadays said:


> Went to the Full Moon cafe at sandgate they had 2 Murray's Beer, BB Duke's range, All jame squire, Little creatures, fat yak on tap and a few others. No a bad range and a good view.



I had dinner there a few weeks ago. The Full Moon Hotel is owned by the same people that own the Grand Central, and they offer a cut-down version of the beer list on offer at the Platform Bar. It is a decent selection of beers, but I'm not sure how many really exotic beers they offer (compared with the Platform Bar at least).

They have a menu that is pretty solid but not spectacular, although there are a lot of different seafood options available. Be prepared to pay a bit more than a classy pub price for most mains. The setting looking out over the bay though is pretty good...


----------



## Ross (22/4/09)

Aaron said:


> I'm going to be in town from this Sunday, the 26th through until Friday. From the sounds of the recommendations I'm going to be at the Platform most nights and or lunch times.



Aaron, if you have some free time & want a trip up to Tamborine to visit the breweries there, just let me know.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (23/4/09)

Hey, might be up there on Sunday doing a recce in depth, depends on the ANZAC day aftermath.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

winkle said:


> Hey, might be up there on Sunday doing a recce in depth, depends on the ANZAC day aftermath.



Wonderful idea Winkle, I suspect a MT recovery could be in order... just need to figure out how tob talk SWMBO to drive? h34r: 

Second thoughts have a wonderful time...


----------



## Aaron (23/4/09)

Ross said:


> Aaron, if you have some free time & want a trip up to Tamborine to visit the breweries there, just let me know.



Thanks for the offer but don't think I will have time on this trip. Lots of work to do at strange hours unfortunately. If you are up for a beer in town during the week though.


----------



## winkle (25/4/09)

The Belverdere (same group as the Full Moon, Grand Central etc) at Woody Point (Redcliffe) has currently got Barons Hop Mother on tap - very tasty and apparently getting close to empty. Not a bad selection behind the bar and on tap - a touch pricey though, the craft beer bar is near the central steak burning area, nice views, relaxed place. Rumour is that a Sunshine Coast Brewery beer, Summer Ale?, will take its place.


----------



## AlphaOne (27/5/09)

The Brisbane Brewing Co. will open its doors to the public for the first time on saturday the 30th of May!
Come down for a $10 sticky-beak, brekky and a beer (or 2)! 
Between 10am and 12pm, then kick on to the Breakfast Creek Hotel for the Great Intercontinental Pub Crawl!
address is 6 Park st Albion.

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## Snowdog (27/5/09)

Woo HOO! You got some Engine running?


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

Nice BChan - so you've finally got a permanent bar set up???

Loved your beers at the Brewhouse, shame that you had to leave, such a kick-arse location!

Cheers


----------



## AlphaOne (27/5/09)

No permanent bar as of yet, but the brewery is operational. The new bar is in the works, not sure of a timeline yet, but hopefully not too much longer!
Engine is now named Walker Pale Ale, and will be on tap on saturday ^_^


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

Sounds good... Will attempt to pop in sometime in the next month or two when I'm down!


Cheers


----------



## AlphaOne (27/5/09)

The brewery opening on saturday is a one off for the time being. We're hoping to build a small retail store at the brewery in the future, maybe just open on brew-days, allow the public to see inside and try a few samples.
A fair while off yet though, I'll keep you all posted!

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## Scruffy (28/5/09)

Forgive my ignorance, but is the lack of Brissie brew pubs due to a lack of demand, or red tape, or brewers not understanding the demographic? Or is it more deep seated, more culturally engrained, (sure, there many English V8 enthusiasts, but they go to English pubs...), or a lack of awareness, or is the hard working Aussie proud of his 'tradition' (definition) of Aussie pub demography...
Maybe it's the climate - however some southern Europeans seem satisfied with appalling refreshment... maybe the English are just a bunch of drunk wankers that'd drink anywhere... 

Is it feasible for us internet warriors to start something...? I'm sure we can rustle up some nice beer(s), we just need the right settings, the right people, the right attitude and the courage to nudge 200 years of soggy indifference...

Maybe it's because you don't live in terraced houses and work down mines... (OK, I know some do...  but hey, there's better pubs there, innit?)

Gastropub anyone?


----------



## bconnery (28/5/09)

Scruffy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but is the lack of Brissie brew pubs due to a lack of demand, or red tape, or brewers not understanding the demographic? Or is it more deep seated, more culturally engrained, (sure, there many English V8 enthusiasts, but they go to English pubs...), or a lack of awareness, or is the hard working Aussie proud of his 'tradition' (definition) of Aussie pub demography...
> Maybe it's the climate - however some southern Europeans seem satisfied with appalling refreshment... maybe the English are just a bunch of drunk wankers that'd drink anywhere...
> 
> Is it feasible for us internet warriors to start something...? I'm sure we can rustle up some nice beer(s), we just need the right settings, the right people, the right attitude and the courage to nudge 200 years of soggy indifference...
> ...


All sorts of reasons I think. 
Licensing is one. We don't have the same licensing laws as other states such as the so called small bar laws that make the process a little easier. 
The big boys have a bigger hold on the pubs up here through cheaper tap deals etc. 
QLDers have been traditionally even more loyal to 'their' brands...2 out of every 3 beers sold in QLD is XXXX Gold (or some horrible figure like that...)
Don't forget that for all we on this site may love it craft beer still only represents about 5% of the market, if that, in Australia, so you aren't talking about a big segment to make money on. 
Keep supporting places like Grand Central, the new Brewhouse and the Mount Tamborine breweries, and things will change but we will be waiting a little bit here in Brisbane...


----------



## AlphaOne (29/5/09)

So who's gunna be there tomorrow!?


----------



## Snowdog (29/5/09)

10AM to noon eh? I'd love to, but I'll be moving furniture because the carpet cleaner will be by the house at 12:30. So it looks like I miss out.


----------



## nate2g (29/5/09)

B_chan said:


> So who's gunna be there tomorrow!?



Brandan, I'll definitely visit and show some support. Keen to try the WPA.

See you there :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hargie (30/5/09)

...Good luck with the new site b_chan, have'nt met you yet but i met Grant and Michelle(?) in Melbourne at AIBA, lovely people, hope it all goes well for you guys....

Scott
SCB


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/09)

Scruffy said:


> ....................................
> Maybe it's because you don't live in terraced houses and work down mines... (OK, I know some do...  but hey, there's better pubs there, innit?)
> 
> Gastropub anyone?



Actually hundreds of thousands of Australians live in Victorian and Edwardian Terraced houses (including good old back lanes for access of nightsoil carts for collection of shyte from the previous outdoor toilets) but not in Brisbane as a result of the Prevention of Undue Subdivision of Land Act of 1884, but if you go on a tour you will find suburb after suburb in Sydney and Melbourne that look not unlike Salford. One of my weird hobbies: photos attached. The invention of the car and the bus enabled the population to move out to new suburbs of semi detached and then later the modern Australian detached 'bungalow' after the First World War.

There have been several attempts at brewpubs in Brisbane but have all failed, probably because of the duopoly of XXXX and Carlton with no home grown alternatives to educate local palates, such as James Squire in Sydney, Little Creatures in Perth etc etc.




[attachment=2759
2:terrace_3.JPG]


----------



## AlphaOne (5/6/09)

Wow, saturday ended up getting a bit out of hand for some! mainly me... woke up with a broken foot, a lost phone, one of my shoes and my belt. 
Other notable mentions included being barred from the city-cat, more lost grear, a lost person and a night in lock up. Top day!


----------



## Snow (5/6/09)

Holy macaroni! Sounds like a full on day/night! Wish I'd been there. Hope the brewery was still standing when you returned Monday. 

Cheers - SNow


----------



## Snowdog (9/6/09)

Wow.... sounds like it would have been ALOT more fun than moving furniture all day.

When's the next brewery open house? What pubs are serving the beer??


----------



## AlphaOne (14/6/09)

Snowdog said:


> Wow.... sounds like it would have been ALOT more fun than moving furniture all day.
> 
> When's the next brewery open house? What pubs are serving the beer??




I havn't been back to work thanks to the broken foot... 
No pubs have it atm unfortunately, but as far as i know the negotiations are still underway for our new venue. Opening hopefully at the end of july (fingers crossed)

No open days planned in the near future, but we have our first full brew-day is happening on tuesday!

lager


----------



## winkle (14/6/09)

> lager



A tripple decock waste of time??


----------



## Snowdog (11/8/09)

It was nice having the Brewhouse Dopplebock again on Brewers night at the Platform.


----------

